# Happy 16th birthday Meggie Peg



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

It would have been my Meg's 16th Birthday today.

Both Ray and i wished her happy birthday this morning 

My comfort is i know she is at the bridge with my Sadie and Patsy' (twinny41) Meg i hope they all have a good party again today.

Patsy's Meg and my Meg were so much alike in many ways even there birthdays just day's apart.

Happy birthday Meg and sweet dreams.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thinking of you both today Maggie - know it's a tough one to get through.

Happy Birthday Meg, hope you have a great party there with your friends.

"Many friends will walk in and out of our lives,
But only true friends will leave pawprints on our hearts"

Sleep softly Meg


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Meg. 

_A little tribute small and tender,
Just to show we still remember.__
Those we love don't fade away,
They walk beside us every day._


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

you just think of all those wonderful times with Meg, Fred would have been 16next month too, we should raise our glasses around 9pm and say " cheers !! " and thanks for being part our lives


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday Meg and party at the bridge.
Thinking of you and Ray today Maggie.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEG, your Mommy and Daddy sure do miss you.
I hope you have a great party at the bridge with all our fur-babies!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

davebeech said:


> you just think of all those wonderful times with Meg, Fred would have been 16next month too, we should raise our glasses around 9pm and say " cheers !! " and thanks for being part our lives


I sure do she was almost as naughty as Charlie when we first got her 
gave us many a heart attack pulled me over more than once.

And yes i think we should say cheers to Meg' Fred and Meggie Peggy tonight its stange they were albout the same age.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Meg!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Meg. Say hello to Beau at the bridge. You are so loved and missed.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sweet Meg!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Happy Birthday Meg. Say hello to Beau at the bridge. You are so loved and missed.


I did think of your Beau as well Carol i bet they all had a great party and yes so very missed.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy birthday Meg.. you'll greatly missed by your loved ones


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed this thread yesterday.
I hope Meg had a happy birthday and got all of her favorite things and played with all of her special friends.

I am very sorry for you and Ray. the anniversaries are always hard. I hope Daisy, Charlie and Blarney gave you lots to do and helped you get through the day. My husband found a little JRT mix dog a couple of weeks ago. She is going to be a challenge for sure, but he couldn't leave her in the road.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I'm sorry I missed this thread yesterday.
> I hope Meg had a happy birthday and got all of her favorite things and played with all of her special friends.
> 
> I am very sorry for you and Ray. the anniversaries are always hard. I hope Daisy, Charlie and Blarney gave you lots to do and helped you get through the day. My husband found a little JRT mix dog a couple of weeks ago. She is going to be a challenge for sure, but he couldn't leave her in the road.


Thanks sure do miss Meg and Sadie of course but the girls and Blarney keep us on our toe's and i love them all to bits.
And bless you for giving her a home.


----------

